# African Webcam



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

If it is 9:30 am here (ontario) then it is 3:30 pm in Africa.
I think the best times to see the animals is before or after
the afternoon heat. At present there are Gazelles, Monkeys
and turtles.

Wavelit.com | Africam


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Cameo said:


> If it is 9:30 am here (ontario) then it is 3:30 pm in Africa.
> I think the best times to see the animals is before or after
> the afternoon heat. At present there are Gazelles, Monkeys
> and turtles.
> ...



so very cool
thanks !!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Tres, cool. Thanks for this, Jeanne. Nice natural sound effects.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I also saw zebras, wildebeest and larger monkeys - forget what they are called. I want to see a large cat.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Cameo said:


> I also saw zebras, wildebeest and larger monkeys - forget what they are called. I want to see a large cat.


Baboons.

I also saw gazelles, but no cats yet.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A baboon much have stolen the webcam, because I have not been able to log on since this afternoon.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Me neither, and I was having so much fun. :-(


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

just logged in and it's day break


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

There are only turtles there now - I have not had a problem getting on.
Hope that is solved for you.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Love the sounds - leave it on in the house both upstairs and down.
Not seen other than baboons and birds.

Spooky thinking it's live 10,000 miles away.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

It plays the commercial and then hangs QT every time I try to use it now. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Just watching and listening to the birds at the pond.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Watched some wild dogs and turtles along with the hoards of monkeys. Nothing big during the few minutes I've had to keep an eye out.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I ran Disk Utility and OnyX both and I still get this:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

THis is a VERY distracting cam 
Sinc try just going back to the original website

Wavelit.com | The EagleCam and Africam Site

They are under construction


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I tried that too MacDoc to no avail. Only difference is that I don't get the invalid URL alert, just hangs QT and have to force quit. Odd because it worked fine yesterday.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Now I get "the url is not valid" on every camera on the site.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The site just crashed Safari  and now I can only get the Hummingbirds not the bears or Africa.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I haven't had any url errors but a couple of times the image has remained static and this afternoon it looks like I am watching the same thing that was on this morning.

Is this supposed to be a live webcam or do they cycle certain periods?

I wonder who's job it is to pan and zoom the camera looking for wildlife?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Supposed to be live - some others repeat cycles but I don't think this one does.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I have watched this off and on for the past two days. I have seen birds, but no wildlife. The person controlling the webcam did attempt to zoom in on something walking around in the grass beyond the pond. It looked like a dachshund, which can't be a correct sighting, and then disappeared. Thus, I am still waiting.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sadly the site is no longer accessible to me at all.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Not working for me today either.

Was okay last night at around 11:00 but there was obviously nothing happening (did see some fast moving shapes run past but nothing you could identify)

This morning I just get a blank window after the ad runs.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Works fine on my WinXP Dell / FireFox at work. Just watched a couple of warthogs grazing - one had a bird sitting on its back (scavenging ticks or something). The sound is interesting - lots of birds. :clap:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I flipped my MBP over to the dark side and tried the site in IE. Nada.

So, I downloaded Firefox for Windows XP Pro and tried again. Still Nada. 

Sigh.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hummingbirds work - nothing else - get the screen bar but no load.

Tried a couple different browsers.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I have not had an issue with it yet - using internet explorer at work.
I am on dial up at home on my mac and haven't bothered trying it there.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I'm back up on SeaMonkey - thunderstorm I think. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Hugh thunder and lightening storm on right now.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Working for me now. 5:30 pm toronto. Thunderstorm sounds pretty wild and the lightning is pretty constant.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Unlistenable - watchable - serious windstorm. Bears ar booooooring.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The bears do have more room to wander than just that small room, n'est pas?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Just tried it on my G5. Doesn't work, and I have no intention of installing Windows Media Player on my machine. I guess I'll check the site out now and again on my Dell at work. tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

The Doug said:


> Just tried it on my G5. Doesn't work, and I have no intention of installing Windows Media Player on my machine. I guess I'll check the site out now and again on my Dell at work. tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp


Try Perian and Flip4Mac codecs for quicktime.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah I use the Flip4Mac.

Sounds like something is being eaten....maybe the camera


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Tried both Vex, but I still get "not a valid url".


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Not much happening this morning. They are 4 1/2 hours ahead of me, so it should be just about 2PM in the afternoon in northern South Africa.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Warthogs......ugly little beasties....


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Cool - zebras and wildebeest - noisy eaters too.

rain = new grass I guess


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I still get this:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Lots of strange noises, but nothing to see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I stand corrected. There is a bird walking back and forth.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

White-tailed deer on right now.


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

I'm at work, so I can only try on a PC, it wouldn't work through FireFox, but it did work through IE. As mentioned by Dr G only white tailed deer right now, not very exciting.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I've tried both Safari and Firefox in OSX. Also IE and Firefox in Windows XP Pro, all without success. Drat. The site auto shuts down both IE and Firefox on the dark side and on OSX I get "The URL is not valid alert".


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Jackals on just now.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

It seems frozen now, with two things in the grass but no movement.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Those two things are now moving. MacDoc's jackals maybe?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Poachers are out now with their spotlights.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Long-horned white-tailed deer grazing out there now. Cool.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Zebra grazing now.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

All is quiet on the eastern front as the sun is slowly setting. Very tranquil.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Dr.G, I do believe I saw a doxie sneaking past wearing a warthog suit. Although, the shadows are getting long...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Get a long little doggie, mrjimmy.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

A hippo in the pool !!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

No hippo in sight, MacDoc. Turn down the heat in your hot tub. FYI, I think that is called a pond. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

This is sooooo frustrating. Nothing but invalid URL in Mac Or Windows. Grrr.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, try this. Wavelit.com | Africam


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

T'was the hippo hot tubbing...








he wandered off to the right.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cool!!! I stand corrected.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I'm using SeaMonkey for viewing.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Just tried it Dr. G., and got the same thing. Here is a screen shot. Please compare the URL to yours to see if it matches, would you? Thanks.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

There is some error with your quicktime - ther is no reason for a player to pop up

tyr this and try SeaMonkey as it likely handles QT differently than Safari

Africam - always live, always wild


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Wavelit.com | Africam


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

wavelit.com/index.asp?ch=Wildlife&sh=africam

put an http and a : and a // and a www. in front of this


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Click on the Nikhoro Sream top left

Africam - always live, always wild

this works in Safari. Same stream as Wavelit. Different page host.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Same result, even with SeaMonkey. I even trashed QT, downloaded and reinstalled.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Did you try typing in the URL I sent you?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

All is still at the pond, just not quiet. Sounds like my doxies eating when they very hungry.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I give up. I'm going to try an archive and install to see if it will correct the problem. Back later.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Nearly three hours later, I now get this:










Great, just what I needed!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Keep trying, Sinc. Someday ...........


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Well, it IS trying Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Strange noises coming just now.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Try installing Flip4 Mac and use the other URL


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

All is still and quiet this morning ............... 1PM there.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> Try installing Flip4 Mac and use the other URL


I did an archive and install, then installed Flip4Mac. I'm closer, but not there yet.

SeaMonkey gives me this, a blank window:










And Safari gives me this error, but I can find the plug in for Mac:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Turtles. Cool.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

An interesting herd of some sort of grey animal. Looks like a cross between a zebra and a cow.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

My wife tells me that they are wildebeast. Guess they don't look anything like the wildebeast that roam around the St.John's area.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yes wildebeest



> According to one African legend, God made the wildebeest out of the bits and pieces He had left over after He finished creating all the other animals. He gave the wildebeest a mule's face, a cow's horns, a goat's beard, and a horse's body. Sometimes a wildebeest behaves as if all these bits and pieces want to go in different directions. It will start to gallop around, leap up and down, and kick its heels into the air for no reason we can see.


Very strange looking, and acting critters.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Not sure WHAT these are


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Very strange looking, and acting critters." I guess God used left over wildebeast parts to make dachshunds, because this describes a doxie.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Those are the white-tailed deer that have been around recently.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Maybe female bongo.










ooo maybe kudu


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kudu seems to be the best selection. Looks like a white-tailed deer.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Elephant on parade :clap: Giraffe and zebra as well.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Elephants!!!!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

BIGFOOT!!! No wait, that's just an out of focus tree in the background.  

No critters visible at the moment, but the birds are pretty vocal.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc, you seem to be on for all of the neat critters. Lucky you.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Just tried it on my eMac, G4. won't run there either. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Wild boars roaming around now.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Beautiful antelope - lovely horns on earlier.










Damn I really must learn to turn shades off when I'm screen capturing 
Colours were gorgeous on this animal


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc, saw a few of these the other day. I was amazed at how easily the zebra and wildebeast mingled the other day. All were grazing and just walked amongst each other.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

No critters in view at the moment.

That Dawn commercial that comes up before the Africam loads is extremely annoying.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

If you click on the Lion it will interrupt the commercial.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Just tried that, it doesn't work. I still get that @%^#% commercial.

Nothing in view on the cam at the moment - but I noticed they've turned it a few degrees to the right. Maybe I just missed something?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Finally success! Flipped my MBP over to the dark side using Windows XP Pro, downloaded WMP 11 and presto, I now have a live picture on either MacDoc's or Dr. G.'s URL.

Still can't watch it on the Mac side.

Disappointment is now that I can watch, nothing is happening.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

There are many more webcams here =

Travel Comments - Backpacker Guide through Southern Africa - Webcams in South Africa

not sure if any are continuous feed.

FYI = cost of this service



> To produce a live feed like Nkorho cost as much as *20 000 US $/ month to produce and that’s purely the bandwidth costs* (bear in mind we are in South Africa) then there are all the people that work behind the scene to make this a reality. It’s an expensive but popular activity. Advertising provides income but does not at this stage come close to covering the costs of this activity. 80% of the man hours are donated by volunteers


( Bandwidth cost is horrific in SA - I can attest personally to that )


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> Not sure WHAT these are
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/gallery/data/500/Picture_23.png


MacDoc

Those are Nyala. They are very shy, and although a little odd looking, very graceful. Their camouflage is also remarkably effective.

I have a wee advantage: I was based in Cape Town for 10 years, working primarily in tourism thoughout South Africa, Namibia, Botswana and Zimbabwe (recent events from the latter are breaking my heart :-( ).

This site can be useful for identifying critters:
http://krugerpark.com/resources/index-animals.htm


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Thnaks Pelao - nice to have a knowedgeable viewer around.

Here is another from Nat'l Geo

requires realplayer - baboons about

Live streaming video of African animals from Pete's Pond in Botswana - National Geographic Magazine

Live seal cam-  Noisy

Seal Cam, live streaming video of elephant seals from Ano Nuevo Island - National Geographic Magazine


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I just knew there would be no new gnus this morning - but there's a few zebras, which is nice.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"I just knew there would be no new gnus this morning - but there's a few zebras, which is nice." Yes, Doug, watching the zebras is very relaxing. Still, no gnus is good news nonetheless.

(Sorry, could not let that straight line go untouched. Pardon my grammatical miscue as well re the use of "is" instead of "are". Paix, mon ami.)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Minor variation

No gnus is good news, no?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> ...as well re the use of "is" instead of "are"...


Zebras are nice, seeing them is nice. Actually, _was_ nice.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cute how the baby zebra sort of leans against his mother as she grazes.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks to who ever posted this
Just got into it and it's night time so not much going on apart from all the cricket noises.....I'm hoping something will come over for a late night drink.

Reminds me of the brief but utterly fantastic time I spent in SA....great country, loved it all!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

All is still and somewhat quiet .............. which is not surprising at 10:30PM in South Africa.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I must admit I am very surprised about a hippo wandering by. Have to look up the geography close to the site.

Hmm doing a bit of scouting the camera must be near the Sand River.

sabi sand game reserve map, kruger park maps


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Just about midnight and not a hippo in sight.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Many zebras and wildebeest about just now.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

There's an elephant grazing right now - looks like a pretty large adult. Terrific stuff.

On audio, the usual cacophony of birds and flies buzzing.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

ok, whats up with that, it should be 3pm there right now and I'm getting a stream of it looking like the middle of the night.....the sun doesn't go down that early there I am sure


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

20 minutes ago there were Zebra and Wildebeest. It is now 4:00 p.m. over there.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Loafer I've found the feed locks up the browser even causing it to crash once in a while

very big antelope just now.










Where's the resident expert

up close on a Zebra !!


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

I _think_ that is a female Kudu.

I have always felt the Kudo is a bit like our Elk: elegant and powerful. Very nice eating too....


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah reminds me of an elk awkward looking but lots of power,
Active at the waterhole today - nursing zebra was cute as well as one taking a rather luxuriant dust bath

That was one BIG elephant earlier - now some warthogs.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

it's not locking up....you can see the picture is slightly moving and the noises sound fine, but everytime I look on there it is night time


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Well it is now.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Ok, I opened it in netscape....is there what looks like a white bird sitting in the pond ?


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

yeah, something weird is going on, if I open it in Netscape and open it in Safari I get 2 different feeds, both at night.

It seems as though my Safari feed is what I got yesterday when I first looked.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yes

I find SeaMonkey very stable for these types of feeds and I can keep a window tucked in the corner of the screen.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

I reset Safari and it seems to work now

Guess I missed all the fun at the watering hole again today!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hmmm, a turtle climbing out of the watering hole this morning.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Elephants now. Cool.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

I've had it on now for pretty much 2 days straight and I've seen nothing!

BUt I am addicted like you wouldn't believe


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Baboons right now. Up close. Including a very very young one.

Oh tons of animals around the watering hole.

Caught this shot of the resort nearby when the camera was panning.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc, I was under the impression that this was out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Loafer, timing is everything.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Zebras and baboons on now.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah tons of anmals thos very hard to see given the sun angle.

Dr.G it is middle of nowhere 'cept for the lodge.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The lodge means people, and thus, it is not in the middle of nowhere. This explains the lights I saw one night. I thought they were pouchers.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Is that an Australian version of a poacher 

It IS a park after all.









Loafer proof


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I find the sounds restful.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I also found the elephant eating quite interesting. That trunk is a great "tool".


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah amazing muscles in the trunk. We were up close in SA - nibbling from our hands but no photos as it was way dark in the barn.
Incredibly powerful animals yet the trunk tip is very delicate and mobile.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Riding birds now.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Giant giraffe - almost took a drink then something spooked him.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> Is that an Australian version of a poacher
> 
> It IS a park after all.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I should have said, I had a great day yesterday watching wilderbeest, zebras, monkeys, impala and even saw a lone elephant taking a late night sip.

I am addicted to it now!

shame I missed the herd of elephants yesterday


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc, you get all of the cool animals. Timing is everything in the lurking for animals game.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Baboons now. Cute baby baboons.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Two Baboon youngsters have just climbed the tree the camera is mounted on and they are in exptreme closup, but try to dodge the camera when it moves.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Baby baboons are like doxies -- very curious of cameras.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Zebras roaming around right now.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Baboon daycare - at they get it right


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I loved watching the little baboons riding atop of their mothers.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah clearly no crocs in THIS waterhole.
Posted safe swimming.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Saw the lodge for the first time. Seems out of place here in the wilderness.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

My Lord!!!!! Skinny dippers from the Lodge froliking about in the dead of night in the water. What will the animals think???


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> My Lord!!!!! Skinny dippers from the Lodge froliking about in the dead of night in the water. What will the animals think???


Sorry, but I'm NOT switching to the dark side to check that one out.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, I am amazed that they would show this online. It spoils the tranquility and serenity of the wild.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Wow!!!!! A band of baboons swooped in from somewhere and are now carrying away some of the frolickers. Guess we know who owns this pool. Caveat emptor.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Dawn on the savannah.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Wow, lots of animals right now. Look to be Steenbok. The flies seems to be driving them crazy too.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Pouchers with spotlights!!!!!!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

It's night now - no animals are visible (but I heard a couple of snorts - hmm, I wonder what would have made that sound). 

However a shooting star streaked across the sky from about mid-frame seconds after the webcam finished loading in my browser. Quite cool.

Looks like the night shots are lit by infrared, to me.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I suggest that was likely a moth or bat. No way there is enough depth of field for anything celestial.

There was a big reflective eye in the pool a while back ...maybe a gator has taken up residence.

The snorts might have been a hippo - that would account for the big eye as well.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> I suggest that was likely a moth or bat. No way there is enough depth of field for anything celestial.


Perhaps. But it was quite bright, fast, the arc was subtle and seemed way too precise & consistent for a moth or bat. And it didn't cross the treeline.

Hippo - quite likely. Whatever made it _sounded big_.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Well it would be one honkin big meteor to show up - what about an aircraft maybe??


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Way too fast, long glowing streak - blink and you'd miss it. But if the night images are indeed in infrared, then a meteor would stand out pretty nicely.

Unless - and I've not spent much time watching the webcam night images - do they have it set at a low frame rate at night or something? If yes then it could have been an aircraft.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Might have been then - there was a minor meteor shower over the weekend - the Lyrid.

Have a look at this = first time on film - did that sound like what you heard

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/Page/document/video/vs?id=RTGAM.20070424.wvrhinovideo

Major herd of something just arrived !!!

Cape Buffs


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

This is the first I have seen any sign of life at night. Are these musk ox or ???


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

All is still now, as we meditate upon the sound the moon's reflection makes upon the still pond.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Cape Buffalo = the most dangerous animal in Africa

I got up close and personal with one in Africa....luckily from the safety of a vehicle. 
He was just being friendly here.

We disturbed him later asleep in the bush and we could see how powerful and erratic as he crashed around....amazing agility and speed for such a big animal.










Musk ox are far northern critters - think Arctic circle but the horns do look similar.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Looks (and sounds) like a scene from Riven. No critters visible, but maybe there's a few birds near the right edge of the pond. Hard to tell. I'll check again later...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Guesses on this....I suspect our hippo visitor but it's looking awfully crocish.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Looks like a mostly-submerged hippo to me.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah likely - but do hippos have stereo vision?? I thought only predators did.

•••

Incredible ruckus a few minutes ago - lots of animals running around in the distance - could not see what it was about.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Looking at this photo, I would say the eyes are about right:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah - if his nose is submerged a bit that would give it the look in the pool.

Given the young zebra at the edge of the pool no self respecting croc would have missed that easy meal.

Funny the hippo takes a pool break on his rounds.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Very fuzzy but is that a lion feeding???

Now at the water hole but incredibly blurry 

Must be condensation on the lens

got it - cool - lodge truck came buy with sight seers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The poachers are back.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I hope someone saw that jeep drive by the pond, with a spotlight being beamed into the forest. Poachers or stupid people from the lodge.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

An Elephant! Roaring back and forth with the lions.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Don, I thought that the camera was a gonner when the elephant came up close and hit the tree/stand with his trunk.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Not poachers Dr. G - that's the lodge animal viewing truck. You can see them taking photos.










\\Elephant lion shouting match??


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

At least we know what the poachers are after ........... or what the stupid people at the lodge are looking for with their spotlights.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I just wish I could get this working on the Mac side using QT, but all attempts have failed. Al least that way I could be doing other work while viewing this camera. As it is, I have to use Windows via Parallels to see it and all I can use is IE to post on ehMac.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc, those are sawed off shotguns, not camera. I see a granade launcher as well. Wanton destruction of nature if you ask me.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah that WAS rather elephantly intimate


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc, a moment after you took that first pic was when the elephant hit the tree/camera stand with its trunk. Everything shook. Then, soon after the second shot, he must have been scared off by the poachers.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> Poachers or stupid people from the lodge.


Hi Dr G

Not sure why you think the people are stupid? I didn't see the stuff in question, but here's my take.

It's very unlikely that poachers will be in a vehicle. The security in these regions is very, very tight and poachers are usually shot on sight.

If it is people from the lodge, I can understand that some will be concerned at the intrusion into nature. Please bear in mind though, that this is carefully controlled. Vehicles are not allowed to wander to every last watering hole in a given night. Numbers of vehicles and visitors are restricted, whether in national parks or on private lodges.

Ideally, vast areas would be fenced off and only rangers, scientists and cameras would be allowed in. This is not going to happen, partly because of the tradition of game viewing, and largely because of the expense. There are direct expenses in managing the land and the animals. There are indirect expenses associated with removing the land from agricultural production. The area around Kruger, for example, is outstanding for growing valuable export crops such as tropical fruit. 

Tourist numbers and behaviour are carefully controlled. Their arrival contributes in terms of direct employment, infrastructure development, skills development and numerous indirect employment opportunities. In South Africa tourists rarely visit just for the game (game viewing is arguably more dramatic in Kenya, though less ecologically interesting) but also for the Garden Route and the Cape. Hundreds of thousands of people depend on tourism for their livelihood, and the wildlife depend on tourists for their very lives.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Pelao is correct Dr. G

The very best thing is that these animals earn money for the communities through tourism.

There is very little wilderness left anywhere on the planet and big reserves like Kruger are critical.
It costs a lot to maintain Kruger and tourism is very needed.
Other game parks act as hospitals and sanctuaries for endangered or injured animals - these cost and tourism pays for it.

All the animals I saw at FairyGlen fell into these categories.

http://cybercapetown.com/Ukwamkela/fairyreserve.php

I enjoyed my stay - got up close to some amazing critters, they get fed and watered and healed and green space is preserved.
Good win all around.

Kruger of course of which Sand River area is a portion is much wilder with portions like this lodge dedicated to tourists.

You may now take your tongue out of your cheek


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Pelao, MacDoc, shooting animals from the safety of a truck is not my idea of fun. Still, to each their own. I don't like poachers, fibbers or practical jokers. I have nothing against eco-tourists, so long as they leave the environment and the wildlife alone. When then hacked down the tree to get those poor baby baboons, that was the last straw. Baby baboon tears are the newest thing to prevent wrinkles under one's eyes. I can see why the elephant ran away, given that he had some pristine tusks.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You're going to have to have surgery for that tongue cheek adhesion


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

What happened with the lions and the elephant? I missed it completely.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> Pelao, MacDoc, shooting animals from the safety of a truck is not my idea of fun.


Oh dear, oh dear.....

Well, if they had been shooting game from the back of a truck then you would have experienced a real show - because they would have become the game. The ultimate reality!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, the hunters from the lodge attacked a swarm of baby baboons up in a tree. However, just before they were able to take these poor babies, the adult baboons staged a counter-offensive. Luckily, since the elephant was scared off by the poachers in search of ivory, the lions came to the assistance of the baboons. MacDoc posted a picture of the lions being shot at by the hunters while the mother baboons took their babies back up into the trees. It was very disturbing, but a dramatic show of how the animals in the wild are "mad as hell and are not going to take it anymore". 

From now on, I watch the hummingbirds at their feeder.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc, my "tongue cheek adhesion" is doing well these days, n'est pas?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I do believe it may be a chronic condition now


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

On a sort of related topic, i think you guys & gals might enjoy this movie:

http://www.amazon.ca/National-Geographic-Eternal-Enemies-Hyenas/dp/B000J4QW72/ref=sr_1_5/701-8895789-4281151?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1177545188&sr=8-5

It was made by a team that tracked a lion pride and hyena family over many months. These 2 animals have a violent and vicious blood feud that is rare in the animal kingdom. In most cases there is prey and hunted, or violence over rivalry for food / territory.

In this relationship, hyenas will go out of their way to kill young lion. Lions, for their part, will leave their pride area and go on long journeys for the sole purpose of killing hyenas.

Given that animals are generally smarter than us in that they usually only kill for food, this violence is amazing and shocking to see.

Order it. You will love it and gain a new appreciation for the complexity of the wildlife we seem determined to destroy.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"In this relationship, hyenas will go out of their way to kill young lion. Lions, for their part, will leave their pride area and go on long journeys for the sole purpose of killing hyenas." Very interesting. I thought only man was the sole animal that did this sort of revenge killing. Thanks for the info and URL, Pelao.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"I do believe it may be a chronic condition now." Not if I take my meds, MacDoc. "Physician, heal thyself".


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I never saw a gorilla riding on an elephant.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Now it is just a turtle sitting by the side of the pond. Like watching paint dry.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

And all this was on the africam and I missed it entirely. Darn.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Can't get on- just hangs on the the buffering.  Anyone else with issues???


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

No problems. The hippo is now taking the baboons for rides in the pond. No poachers in sight, or "tourists" with guns.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Poachers!!!!!!! They are quietly forming a circle around a poor deer near the pond. The deer is a goner if they open fire all at once, but so are a few of the hunters. They are probably from New York City, since this is the way many from the Big Apple hunt -- form a circle around your prey and hope that someone hits the animal, and pray that not too many of you go down in the cross fire. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Wow!!!!! They actually all opened fire on the command of someone. Amazingly, the deer escaped. It looks like five of the hunters are down.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> Can't get on- just hangs on the the buffering.  Anyone else with issues???


Yep, problems here. The video loads but stalls & stutters every few seconds, and the sound keeps cutting out. I'll try again tomorrow - maybe I'll have POACHED EGGS for breakfast.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I'm back up - interesting I started having problems with it when I switched appearanc levels on SeaMonkey - the problem disappeared the minute I went back to Classic view.

Might be coincidence.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Must be a coincidence - I visited the site as usual with FireFox on my WinXP Dell at work, as usual. No browser settings had been changed yet the streaming video & audio were quite poor. I veldt nauseous.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

That's just plain hipposterous.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I'm not lion.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Looking now at a Giraffiti (aka vandalism spray-painted very, very high.)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Silly season at the Sands


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Jewish Vaudeville in the jungle.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Classic comedy, refreshingly free of gnudity. Not for cheetahs.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Classic comedy, refreshingly free of gnudity." Jewish Vaudeville at its finest in the Jungle. Jerry Jinglestars headlines a great cast, with Bobby Baboon and his juggling bees, and Jerome the Giraffe of Friendly Giant fame making a guest appearance.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Is it my imagination or is the pond decreasing in size?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Can't tell - the camera is zoomed in on a duck right now, following it around.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

They're stuck on the duck at the moment, but a minute ago there was the usual wide-angle view of the pond for a few seconds. Yes, it does look like it's gone down slightly.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

There seems to be more sand around the edges of the pond.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> Is it my imagination or is the pond decreasing in size?


I'm amazed you missed it - water poachers. They'll spirit the stuff out of the country and sell it here:
http://www.hotel-online.com/News/PR2002_2nd/Jun02_WaterSommelier.html

If you are patient you may see an elephant providing a refill. Quite a sight.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Is it my imagination or is the pond decreasing in size?


Perhaps they've pawned it?


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

<groan>..................here we go again.......................


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

It's been raining pretty steadiy at night but I suspect the buffalo herd did some serious water depletion.
Big animals and there were many.

Nicely lit and detailed.










Baboon and antelope about.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Yeah - two of those baboons were doin something naughty.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Pelao, you might be on to something. I am sending this item into iReporter at CNN.com. I shall let you know what reply, if any, I receive for this story/speculation. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The water tankers at work



















somebody posing for the camera










It would be most fun if an ehMac member ended up there "waving at the camera"...how spooky would that be.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Very clear images today -


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc, the kudu is quite dramatic when it is just standing still, head held high. Great shot .......... with a camera.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Not sure why the sky is so light just now

••••

Monterey Bay Aquarium has some interesting live cams. Feeding the penguins just now.










http://www.mbayaq.org/efc/efc_splash/splash_cam.asp


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc, I noticed the same thing. Maybe there is another sort of filter on the camera lense?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

It's dark now - maybe just odd lighting of clouds.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

When it is dark, the poachers come out and stalk their game.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Lots of antelope - looks very green after the rains.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Yep, lots of critters out & about this morning. Good show. 

I wish that the camera operator would zoom out and pan around more often.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

It is now.

Little proto human testing -" look over grass" selection theory


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good point, MacDoc. Of course, this was the start of lower back problems as well.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am impressed with the number of animals roaming about seemingly oblivious to each other. Why can't humans get along as well???


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Get along??......yeah well the bonobos didn't breed enough apparently. ....course if we resolved all our conflicts sexually........there might be 18 billion smiling **** bonobo on the planet now.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Very true, MacDoc. I guess we will have to stick to the ancient art of warfare.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Apparently so.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Of course, global warming, the lack of water and fertile soil and disease might do us in before wars kill us off.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

or all of those


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc, the kudu and the wildebeest are our brothers and sisters on this planet. We either live together ..................... or we die together.

So endeth the lesson.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The pond is now really getting lower and smaller.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Maybe that's why we are seeing more animals.










Dr. Gs "poachers" ..in broad daylight


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

active today - very clear images










a little morning scratch


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Baby baboons at the pond. Cute.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

It's interesting to watch how the very young baboon plays about his mother, always staying close but wanting to explore.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Hopefully, there is going to be some rain. I hear thunder, but the area seems to be drying out and rain is needed.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I suspect there is a lag between the pool filling and any rain.
It looks more lush than a month ago but the pool is down.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yes, there seems to be more white sand around the edges of the pond, and it is certainly lower. Still, there does not seem to be any fighting around the water for ownership. Everyone takes his/her turn. A lesson to be learned?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I always thought Wildebeest travelled in herds, yet I see only one lone animal there today.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I wonder what type of bird makes that repetative koo-koo-koooooo sound I hear so often. Anyone know?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, I have heard the same bird and wondered the same thing myself. Great minds think alike, n'est pas?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

African dove according to my African born staff - says hearing it brings back fond memories of his childhood. ( I leave the sound on most of the day around the office ) I think African collared mourning dove.
I think we've seen this guy about the pond.

Lists the sound as this * There are also a 2-sullabled slightly trilled prr-purr, prr-purr sound .*










Battle royale this morning



















Wildebeest
I suspect the dynamics of the park have allowed individual animals to roam with more safety than normal.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"I suspect the dynamics of the park have allowed individual animals to roam with more safety than normal." Easier for the poachers and hunters to pick off these unsuspecting animals.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Gorgeous giraffes right now


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The picture quality is always best in the early morning due to optimal natural lighting, hence the very clear photos.

I just noticed a chap climb the tree to the camera and clean the lens at about 8:00 a.m. local and could see the sunglasses perched atop his head as he wiped the lens. His shadow and that of the tree stood stark against the ground to the left of the pond, which leads me to believe the camera is pointed in a WNW position when aimed at the pond itself. 

That would explain the great morning shots and the poorer quality shots into the sun later in the day.

I wonder if the pond is artificially fed as the water level appears to rise and fall from day to day?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The picture quality is always best in the early morning due to optimal natural lighting, hence the very clear photos.

I just noticed a chap climb the tree to the camera and clean the lens at about 8:00 a.m. local and could see the sunglasses perched atop his head as he wiped the lens. His shadow and that of the tree stood stark against the ground to the left of the pond, which leads me to believe the camera is pointed in a WNW position when aimed at the pond itself. 

That would explain the great morning shots and the poorer quality shots into the sun later in the day.

I wonder if the pond is artificially fed as the water level appears to rise and fall from day to day? If you look closely, in the front left foreground of the pond, there is a small pile of rocks, in front of which is a definite line in the ground running to the left of the picture that suggests a buried pipe inlet to the pond.

When the chap was up the tree earlier, that line continued out to meet another which trailed off in the direction of the lodge itself. Interesting if indeed the pond was created to attract the animals.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"When the chap was up the tree earlier, that line continued out to meet another which trailed off in the direction of the lodge itself. Interesting if indeed the pond was created to attract the animals." An interesting point to consider. It also gives the poachers/hunters an idea of what is out there, especially at night.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

There be warthogs and squawky birds.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Lots of Wildebeasts feeding in the morning sun. Great photo quality right now as the natural lighting is perfect.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Five Wildebeast and six Zebra drinking side by side at the pond. Unusual.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Man that watering hole is low compared to a few weeks ago.


----------

